# 3 Bellies on the Smokin'-It#3



## dert (Sep 19, 2015)

I started some pork bellies last night.  I got them at Costco...$2.85/ Lb skin off.  First time doing a dry cure.

I hope they turn out like my last batch:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...155048C1-7575-4817-AF2C-F1B6956707C1.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 19, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...00E2BC33-1505-4D34-A0C6-754482536290.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2AB2B191-1796-4D14-BC52-4C06D84DBDBC.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...623946D8-E8E7-4F08-99CD-1D518E9ED8FF.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 19, 2015)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...050AE483-1C95-4E7E-BDB5-F1BEDBF543F9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...34EB8F94-32D7-44BE-AD10-F1D3E7D1FBD1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...324544C1-ADEB-4160-AC62-BBEE29A7131F.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...EDB3E5-21E6-4FCD-BA45-592A0BB2AE91_1.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 19, 2015)

Used the cute calculator on this site.  Added salt, cure#1, and brown sugar to the first in the huge vac bag I made.  Didn't seem like enough to completely cover the belly so I made some extra and out it in the bag.

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...324544C1-ADEB-4160-AC62-BBEE29A7131F.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 19, 2015)

I had a hard time plastic welding the vac PAC bags together so I opted for a much cheaper version of Saran wrapping the hell out of an oven sheet.

I placed the last two bellies on that with the same cure recipe but swapped out the brown sugar for white...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...EDB3E5-21E6-4FCD-BA45-592A0BB2AE91_1.jpg.html

Used the proper amount for each, didn't seem like enough to cover, but we'll see.  Stay tuned more to come.


----------



## dert (Sep 19, 2015)

After 12 hours (started at 12:00 AM Saturday 9/19/2015):

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...18C62788-F37E-4391-939C-0B7E23C83EA6.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2D5975A7-1E9B-4CDB-86AA-A27C035DA82D.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 25, 2015)

They'll come out this afternoon...


----------



## dert (Sep 26, 2015)

Pulled all three out this evening, and rinsed:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...14F74D54-4304-45B9-9F35-4AEB72D49882.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...79B149C7-063A-4CB4-ACC1-816EC4E6DBDA.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 26, 2015)

Into a cooler to rinse the salt out for a couple hours:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...6E9265F0-4E9A-48AB-8E1B-A38C4FDB8630.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...FCE046AD-DB61-499B-B9CF-4A0CD10EB75C.jpg.html


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2015)

Dert, morning...    think about this....   Weigh each belly... weigh out 2% salt, 1-2% sugar, and 1.1 grams cure #1 per pound of belly....    rub it all in and saran wrap like you did for 10-14 days...  rinse, dry, form the pellicle and smoke...  If you like more sugar or salt etc., add more next batch until it tastes perfect to you...   no soaking..  no guess work on how much salt you are removing... no water added back into the belly...  belly always comes out the same every batch...   for more intense bacon flavor, after the rinse, let the bellies rest in the refer, on a rack, un wrapped, for 1-2 weeks so it can dry out more..   Now you are getting close to 1950's bacon.....

My last batch I did just that...   Bride said it was the absolute best bacon...  

spices can be added during the rub step...   during the drying step....  for additional flavoring....

Dave


----------



## dert (Sep 26, 2015)

Drying out until Sunday...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...FB0B5773-C8D2-436F-B2B2-9995AD0D7972.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5C61D383-8177-4967-8570-9F2FBFC16673.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks, Dave...I need more practice until I hit the perfect technique and recipe...should be a fun learning experience though!!


----------



## dert (Sep 26, 2015)

Drying the bellies tonight:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0FA3EA57-1CF9-42E2-A4E5-B5D0D0028006.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...DF5C73C2-9C78-4771-80BA-E5027FC6F697.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...CB26071B-D8EA-4A65-8D25-6951A4A9A7BF.jpg.html


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 27, 2015)

:popcorn     :cheers:


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 27, 2015)

Wish there was a Costco around here. No belly for me, BBB only. 

Looks great though!!! VERY jealous...... Lol...


----------



## dert (Sep 27, 2015)

All dried out- fan overnight:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7735F5B9-D251-4C55-8167-3F4B3E7355AC.jpg.html

Using "apple" pellets:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...FE6102B1-ADC5-4007-ACB5-0C6F6F321F2C.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...80F71B7C-7C3C-4D13-BD6E-3744325F1A60.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 27, 2015)

The great thing about the number three from smoking it is you can fit full belly sides on each rack:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E73195D1-2EBC-4A86-B5B3-8420080ED636.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...DCE87CB1-06FF-4583-8FC1-2B7BEFFF3E32.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E632A0EA-0699-47C6-BE78-90B60C8E2D78.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2003DF1C-C161-4ECF-8E43-75714D12CB58.jpg.html

In at 10:00 AM 9/27/2015:


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A3B98AB4-949A-4982-9ADB-444A9FFBBA4C.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 27, 2015)

Came back at 4:00 to find the pellets went out...relit and will start again!


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 27, 2015)

I know this has been said many times by many more knowledgeable than myself but.... I also find drying/heating the pellets prior to use removes any residual moisture collected and then when starting making sure you get a really good hot cherry of fire in the center of the pellets . I even at times have heated up the lighting hole cherry red as well as the left side corner of the hole to add more heat to make sure the pellets are and stay lit and then I place the unit into one of the smokers at that time. Just remember which side to grab LOL . it might sound funny/ignorant until you have done it a few times with out thinking..... some times you just have to put the refreshment down first
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  there might have been a wind coming in from a not normal direction and caused an air flow issue. when the breeze comes up the river I set a deflector up on my MES 40 because the top vent is on the side facing it. it is not big but enough to stop the wind from blowing straight at it. my other s have rear vents or top vents so typically not been an issue.

Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## dert (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, Tom.  Usually not an issue for me...

Got her relit, this is after hours:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C9E05298-B972-4347-BC17-5DDF4069ECB3.jpg.html


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 27, 2015)

looks like a great start. I am a great fan of the dry cure due to our situation.

now it appears you are cold smoking this? if so for how long or how many rotations.

we find that 8-12hrs on smoke with 7-10 hrs resting in the deep cooler for a total of thre rotations is perfect for us. I then wrap it and shove it back into the deep cooler for a rest (3-4 days (48-96hrs)) minimum before slicing.

will stay waiting and watching 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






keep on smoking,

Tom


----------



## dert (Sep 28, 2015)

Got about 8 hours on them...into the fridge for the next week as I'll be out of town:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...611BC279-4F03-4F77-910F-230B737672E9.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Sep 28, 2015)

I'll probably hit them a couple more times.  Last batch I did 40 hours, a little too much.


----------



## hank2000 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Dert, morning...    think about this....   Weigh each belly... weigh out 2% salt, 1-2% sugar, and 1.1 grams cure #1 per pound of belly....    rub it all in and saran wrap like you did for 10-14 days...  rinse, dry, form the pellicle and smoke...  If you like more sugar or salt etc., add more next batch until it tastes perfect to you...   no soaking..  no guess work on how much salt you are removing... no water added back into the belly...  belly always comes out the same every batch...   for more intense bacon flavor, after the rinse, let the bellies rest in the refer, on a rack, un wrapped, for 1-2 weeks so it can dry out more..   Now you are getting close to 1950's bacon.....
> 
> My last batch I did just that...   Bride said it was the absolute best bacon...
> 
> ...


. 
Just wondering can this be done with BBB.  It's hard to get pork belly where I'm at.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Dert, morning...    think about this....   Weigh each belly... weigh out 2% salt, 1-2% sugar, and 1.1 grams cure #1 per pound of belly....    rub it all in and saran wrap like you did for 10-14 days...  rinse, dry, form the pellicle and smoke...  If you like more sugar or salt etc., add more next batch until it tastes perfect to you...   no soaking..  no guess work on how much salt you are removing... no water added back into the belly...  belly always comes out the same every batch...   for more intense bacon flavor, after the rinse, let the bellies rest in the refer, on a rack, un wrapped, for 1-2 weeks so it can dry out more..   Now you are getting close to 1950's bacon.....
> ...




Yes....   split the butt by removing the blade bone...  to 2 halves...  The fatty half makes good bacon...   The lean half, not so much...


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm so glad Costco started selling pork bellies. The ones I got from the Sugarland Costco are beautiful. From Swift, no less. I'm putting the first of 90 pounds on later today after the pellicle forms.


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Yes.... split the butt by removing the blade bone... to 2 halves... The fatty half makes good bacon... The lean half, not so much...


Dave,

that is good information about the differences of the two sides. would or could the leaner side be treated like a rustic CB ? or is the meat strucsture / Muscle just all wrong? 

Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2015)

Fat has flavor...  CB would be a good choice...


----------



## hank2000 (Sep 30, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Dave,
> that is good information about the differences of the two sides. would or could the leaner side be treated like a rustic CB ? or is the meat strucsture / Muscle just all wrong?
> 
> Keep on Smokin,
> Tom


If you use the lean side of a butt to make CBwhat IT would you go to. I know butts are not as tinder as a loin


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 30, 2015)

BBB from any part of the butt is good! The more meaty parts are great! For people trying to eat a little better, maybe a thought. I may never buy "store bought" "bacon" again....


----------



## ndkoze (Sep 30, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> BBB from any part of the butt is good! The more meaty parts are great! For people trying to eat a little better, maybe a thought. I may never buy "store bought" "bacon" again....



I agree. When I make BBB I always use the top and bottom.

The key is to slice fairly thin or the bacon can be a bit chewy.


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 30, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> If you use the lean side of a butt to make CBwhat IT would you go to. I know butts are not as tinder as a loin


it started off as a thought when I read one side would be leaner than the other. you bring up a good point.

if I was to try it I would cure it dry just as I would any CB then my guess would be to warm smoke it to a 145 - 150 degree "IT" then rest it and slice it thinner than I would the CB. then when I used it  would fry/warm up quicker . this is probably what I would try for my first go around.and adjust from there as needed.

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## hank2000 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hmmmmm could work   I'm doing some BBB in a few weeks I'm may try that. 
Thanks


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 30, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> Hmmmmm could work I'm doing some BBB in a few weeks I'm may try that.
> Thanks


if you get to this before I do please let us all know the results

Tom


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129790/my-version-of-bbb

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108326/bbb-cold-smoked-i-guess-sorta-well-for-az-as-summer-starts

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121456/pitmaster-blend-bbb

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101024/butterflied-bucky

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103430/bbb-xs-3

Above are chefrob's threads...  He's the guy that started using only the fat cap side for BBB and doing what ever with the other half....   look at his bacon....awesome stuff.....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> Smokin Phil said:
> 
> 
> > BBB from any part of the butt is good! The more meaty parts are great! For people trying to eat a little better, maybe a thought. I may never buy "store bought" "bacon" again....
> ...




Both of you could think out of the box and try something new....


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 30, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Both of you could think out of the box and try something new....



Try what new? I'm lost now. Nothing new here to try from what I can see.


----------



## ndkoze (Sep 30, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> Try what new? I'm lost now. Nothing new here to try from what I can see.



Yeah, I guess I don't understand the purpose of your post.

My point was that you don't have to abandon the bottom half of the Butt fron the BBB process.

Of course there are all kinds of other things you can do with it.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 30, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> I know this has been said many times by many more knowledgeable than myself but.... I also find drying/heating the pellets prior to use removes any residual moisture collected and then when starting making sure you get a really good hot cherry of fire in the center of the pellets . I even at times have heated up the lighting hole cherry red as well as the left side corner of the hole to add more heat to make sure the pellets are and stay lit and then I place the unit into one of the smokers at that time. Just remember which side to grab LOL . it might sound funny/ignorant until you have done it a few times with out thinking..... some times you just have to put the refreshment down first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can relate to burning a finger a time or two myself...


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 30, 2015)

... 

"My point was that you don't have to abandon the bottom half of the Butt fron the BBB process.

Of course there are all kinds of other things you can do with it."

Yes, I know. As I already stated. We seem to be going in circles here. I make BBB with the whole butt. I've done many, MANY other things with butts. I like the leaner bottom as well as the fattier top. I've tried many taste variations. I can put BBB where ever I so choose on the taste map. 


"BBB from any part of the butt is good! The more meaty parts are great! For people trying to eat a little better, maybe a thought. I may never buy "store bought" "bacon" again...."


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Both of you could think out of the box and try something new....
> ...






NDKoze said:


> Smokin Phil said:
> 
> 
> > Try what new? I'm lost now. Nothing new here to try from what I can see.
> ...
















BBB fat cap side.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 30, 2015






My point being, the fatty half of the butt makes great bacon... looks like belly.....  while the other half, is less than desirable for BBB considering how little fat is in it.....   

Chef Rob describes making BBB in several threads....  That's what the 4 links were there for...


----------



## driedstick (Oct 1, 2015)

Lookin good Dert!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dert (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok, back on track here...

Just back in town from the west coast and put the bellies into the smoker at 2:30...10/2/2015.


----------



## dert (Oct 2, 2015)

Here some pics are:

 As you can see the door just hits the top belly, almost too big for the SI#3, I'll whittle some off for dinner tonight.


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...668DF7FF-D924-4D88-8F43-63C55F64A5C4.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...83F2EE0E-C9A2-49B9-A792-2FC4873DDEB9.jpg.html

And some ripe tomatoes left in the garden...BLTs for dinner!

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...682139-CD26-439C-A375-DB08A2277165_1.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Oct 2, 2015)

Dave I was out in Omak on Monday and Tuesday... Really amazing the devastation from the fires!

One thing that amazed me was on the side of the highway coming into town from grand Cooley the guard rails were burned out...

Some pics:

Over spokane
http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...CA8617EF-78A1-4D19-AA62-D72A64FDED02.jpg.html

The drive from spokane to Omak:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8A53DBF3-2079-4764-BD4B-A6DF10EEE73D.jpg.html

The drive from Omak to Seattle:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7C767EBD-4850-48A2-93B7-11F420E2E0F3.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Oct 2, 2015)

I did make it to spokane spice finally, picked up a hank of sheep casings and some pepper stick mix...


----------



## driedstick (Oct 2, 2015)

Dert said:


> I did make it to spokane spice finally, picked up a hank of sheep casings and some pepper stick mix...


I love that place!!! Go there all the time, you will like the pepper stick mix

DS


----------



## dert (Oct 2, 2015)

I got a few things for Father's Day this year from them:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1A83F1A5-80C3-402A-A6A2-F1177A48ABF2.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8ADE811C-35DF-4740-B62E-0C6CBA284EA2.jpg.html

Trying to recreate my local butcher shop's snack (pepper) sticks.


----------



## dert (Oct 2, 2015)

They use natural casings...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2015)

That plateau where they grow wheat is something to see....


----------



## dert (Oct 3, 2015)

I've only burned through about five inches on the amazen smoker because it keeps going out...relit again this AM.


----------



## dave17a (Oct 3, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Dert, morning... think about this.... Weigh each belly... weigh out 2% salt, 1-2% sugar, and 1.1 grams cure #1 per pound of belly.... rub it all in and saran wrap like you did for 10-14 days... rinse, dry, form the pellicle and smoke... If you like more sugar or salt etc., add more next batch until it tastes perfect to you... no soaking.. no guess work on how much salt you are removing... no water added back into the belly... belly always comes out the same every batch... for more intense bacon flavor, after the rinse, let the bellies rest in the refer, on a rack, un wrapped, for 1-2 weeks so it can dry out more.. Now you are getting close to 1950's bacon.....
> 
> My last batch I did just that... Bride said it was the absolute best bacon...
> 
> ...


What Dave said on aging couple weeks UMMM UMMMM GOOD. Did that myself last year first time. Whole process about a month


----------



## dert (Oct 3, 2015)

Pulled some out and ran it through my Hobart slicer for breakfast... This was the white sugar version:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...6FCFBD23-F0DE-4CDA-A4E6-F589D68F55B4.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C5A71895-49FF-4811-81B8-00E2B546D3FA.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A70B2A3D-FBCE-4053-BAB6-8F14710CBE6E.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D0A70DFC-9E64-49EF-AEB0-B531DDF993C9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...9D417D8A-35D2-4DBB-A9E1-8932BE1C3664.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Oct 3, 2015)

The wife and kids wanted it sliced thin more like commercial bacon.  Although a tad bit salty it is pretty good with the light smoke in fact it does remind me of commercial bacon.

I only have about eight hours of cold smoke on this.


----------



## dert (Oct 3, 2015)

BLTs-

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...97A5AADD-5E4D-45AE-A59D-9DA233CF61C1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...52DB535C-8388-4BE0-ADC4-0EC66C6F8365.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A08CE954-928E-4875-A6C3-5E7DDEADE83A.jpg.html


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 3, 2015)

Dert,

looks full circle..... have to say it.... looks like happy wife now happy life.

Tom


----------



## dert (Oct 4, 2015)

Done until I slice up later this week...

Burned this much of my pellets over three days:



[URL=http://s660.photobucket.com/user/dert_photos/media/meat%202014/39EB4A65-D2F0-4C0A-A82B-F51BCE64FFBA.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## dert (Oct 6, 2015)

Mellow-n'

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E3B27146-5498-4F85-9AAA-1035BA79AA0D.jpg.html


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 7, 2015)

Just wondering since brown sugar burns when you frey bacon. Can u use sugar in th raw ( terbanoto ) or a white sugar instead or am I just crazy.  Lol


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 7, 2015)

we use turbinado in some of our rub mixes (mainly for the clumping up of the brown sugar). I have been changing out brown sugar with the turbinado in a couple of my BBQ sauces trying to control burn taste but it does change the taste profile. it is looking promising but not convinced as of yet. I guess I would say play with it with a couple of known recipes and see if you notice a difference. in some rubs I leave it coarse and others I will toss it into the Cuisinart to make it a fine powder. it does not matter in a wet sauce.

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## dert (Oct 7, 2015)

Sampling the brown sugar recipe now...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C74AD4D6-72F4-491E-BD0E-C9D5A2FCA3C9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A8974053-2A4E-48DF-AF10-210EBB758616.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Oct 7, 2015)

No burning, but I cook pretty low..."5" on my range:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...6C8A795E-D8A9-45AC-AAEB-39836AFAEB53.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Oct 7, 2015)

Yum...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...96A4066A-6FC7-4E3D-A853-622EC3AF78C9.jpg.html

Not sure if I can tell the difference between the brown sugar rub and white sugar rub I'll have to do a side-by-side!


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 7, 2015)

As good as this method turns out you might get caught up and have to perform multiple side by side tests LOL ....but wait that causes another problem..... you run out of bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## dert (Oct 7, 2015)

My conclusion:

I like the dry rub, need to reduce the salt somewhat, but overall very good!


----------



## dert (Oct 7, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> As good as this method turns out you might get caught up and have to perform multiple side by side tests LOL ....but wait that causes another problem..... you run out of bacon :biggrin:
> 
> Tom



I don't think I'll run out anytime soon I just figured I have about 40 pounds of bacon!


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dert said:


> My conclusion:
> 
> I like the dry rub, need to reduce the salt somewhat, but overall very good!


Just wondering sinWhat did u like best white or brown sugar


----------



## dert (Oct 7, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Dert, morning...    think about this....   Weigh each belly... weigh out 2% salt, 1-2% sugar, and 1.1 grams cure #1 per pound of belly....    rub it all in and saran wrap like you did for 10-14 days...  rinse, dry, form the pellicle and smoke...  If you like more sugar or salt etc., add more next batch until it tastes perfect to you...   no soaking..  no guess work on how much salt you are removing... no water added back into the belly...  belly always comes out the same every batch...   for more intense bacon flavor, after the rinse, let the bellies rest in the refer, on a rack, un wrapped, for 1-2 weeks so it can dry out more..   Now you are getting close to 1950's bacon.....
> 
> My last batch I did just that...   Bride said it was the absolute best bacon...
> 
> ...



What % of salt did you use?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2015)

Dert said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Dert, morning...    think about this....   Weigh each belly... weigh out 2% salt, 1-2% sugar, and 1.1 grams cure #1 per pound of belly....    rub it all in and saran wrap like you did for 10-14 days...  rinse, dry, form the pellicle and smoke...  If you like more sugar or salt etc., add more next batch until it tastes perfect to you...   no soaking..  no guess work on how much salt you are removing... no water added back into the belly...  belly always comes out the same every batch...   for more intense bacon flavor, after the rinse, let the bellies rest in the refer, on a rack, un wrapped, for 1-2 weeks so it can dry out more..   Now you are getting close to 1950's bacon.....
> ...




The cure I use comes from a meat guy...   I add 2#'s per 100...  so it's about 84% salt, 15% maple sugar, 0.85% nitrite and other stuff...   

Sooo, that makes it about 1.6-1.7% salt...  or something close...  

Generally bacon has about 2.5% salt...   I'm SLOWLY cutting back on salt.... and beer....    I think I'm losing weight but I ain't stepping on a scale to check it out...

Bacon tastes good...  we bake it on a rack...


----------



## driedstick (Oct 7, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> . I'm SLOWLY cutting back on salt.... and beer.... I think I'm losing weight but I ain't stepping on a scale to check it out...
> 
> .


Dave O.!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











     LOL 







  

DS


----------

